# AOC i2369vm or Dell s2440l



## amjath (Oct 10, 2014)

1. Budget? ~12k
2. Display type and size? ~24
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? Gaming
4. Ports Required? HDMI and DVI
5. Preferred choice of brand? -
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? AOC i2369vm or Dell s2440l
7. Any other info that you want to share. Please tell me the diff of these 2 or the best excluding this. Also Shall i go IPS display or stay with TN panel


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Oct 10, 2014)

[h=2]AOC i2369vm[/h]


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2014)

^ Why


----------



## thegr8anand (Oct 10, 2014)

I would say AOC too because the image quality of IPS panels is way better than TN. TN are faster in response times but AOC is already 5ms and at this level its too quick to observe any differences. So for the IQ of an IPS.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 10, 2014)

AOC. actually I never knew about it, but after Aditya told me, I think its pretty good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2014)

dell S series is all IPS except 24" model which is AMVA panel.IPS is considered as superior in colour accuracy while VA is considered superior in contrast/blacks which is turn is considered better for movie watching.
Dell S2440L Review
*pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-i2369vm/
you won't go wrong with either of them though people usually get bigger screen among similar quality & not much price difference among various models.


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2014)

^ my purpose is only gaming. So how is AMVA panel for gaming


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 11, 2014)

These two models are around 2 years old. Is there any new model launched or upcoming?


----------



## polupoka (Oct 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> dell S series is all IPS except 24" model which is AMVA panel.IPS is considered as superior in colour accuracy while VA is considered superior in contrast/blacks which is turn is considered better for movie watching.
> Dell S2440L Review
> *pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-i2369vm/
> you won't go wrong with either of them though people usually get bigger screen among similar quality & not much price difference among various models.



as per as i came to know in S series only s2240L is an IPS moniter which I have!
(UPDATE) I am wrong!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2014)

then you came to know wrong fact.
Dell releases new S Series monitors with edge-to-edge glass, IPS panels


> On the top end is the 27-inch S2740L, which has the most connectivity options of the lot (DVI, VGA, HDMI and a pair of USB ports) and, of course, the highest price tag at $400. From there, things drop to $300 with the 24-inch *S2440L (the only non-IPS model of the lot),* and go all the way down to $200 for the 21.5-inch S2240M


----------



## polupoka (Oct 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> then you came to know wrong fact.
> Dell releases new S Series monitors with edge-to-edge glass, IPS panels


i AM SORRY ! MY BAD.. I CHECKED NOW.... I SEARCH NOW I FIND THAT 2 MORE MODEL IS NOW IN DELL S SERIES LINE aka S2415H and S2715H AND THEY BOTH ARE ASLO IPS!
Explore our Large Computer Media Monitors


----------

